# Google Reports CycleChat as containing malware!!!



## MossCommuter (4 Jul 2011)

when accessing page one of the "It's gone insect mental out there" thread.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jul 2011)

It appears to be an embedded .jpg that is hosted on cultivategreatness dot com that causes the alert.

(so low risk to CC users viewing the thread).


----------



## Norm (5 Jul 2011)

Thanks for posting this, Mossy, I've removed the image. 

Next time, though, it would be better / easier for the mods to spot if you used the "Report Post" button, on the bottom left of each post, just to ensure that it does get picked up and acted upon.

Thanks again, though.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jul 2011)

Norm said:


> Thanks for posting this, Mossy, I've removed the image.
> 
> Next time, though, it would be better / easier for the mods to spot if you used the "Report Post" button, on the bottom left of each post, just to ensure that it does get picked up and acted upon.
> 
> Thanks again, though.



noted but i didn't want to go anywhere near the post to click the button, to be fair.


----------



## Norm (5 Jul 2011)

Entirely understandable.


----------

